# blm?



## taylo999 (Dec 10, 2015)

did any ever hear of blm or no of anyone that did


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

taylo999 said:


> did any ever hear of blm or no of anyone that did


Sounds like a company out of Utah with a HUD contract that has been discussed in multiple different threads here over the last year or so. . . but I can't be sure


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

PropPresPro said:


> Sounds like a company out of Utah with a HUD contract that has been discussed in multiple different threads here over the last year or so. . . but I can't be sure


How is it that there have been several threads started on BLM, yet none show up in the search?

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=104

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10697

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=10489

http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2444

I had to search google to get these. There are more, but I'm sure taylo will get the idea.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*The search engine for this site is a hit and miss motor*

google is the way to go.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

taylo999 said:


> did any ever hear of blm or no of anyone that did



They should be arrested for pushing the rates they pay.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Bigtrucker said:


> They should be arrested for pushing the rates they pay.


And whomever eagerly _works_ for those rates should be institutionalized.


----------



## not for fun (Dec 13, 2016)

wth snow removal for free now.....what is next:vs_mad: ​ 








​
Many areas have received their first significant snow fall this weekend. We wanted to take this opportunity to remind everyone about how we handle snow. Sidewalks, stairs, and landings all need to be free of snow and covered with salt to avoid slick areas. The drive needs to be clear enough for a car to enter. This should all be part of the routine inspection unless one of the following arises:​ ​ 1) There is enough snow on the ground that a sedan might get stuck in the driveway.

2) City/County ordinances require the area be clear of snow and the next routine is too far away.



If either of these conditions exist please call to have snow work orders opened.​






















BLM Companies, LLC, 328 N. Old Highway 91 Ste A, Hurricane, UT 84737​


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

not for fun said:


> wth snow removal for free now.....what is next:vs_mad: ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! Good luck with that! Although i know plenty of people will do this as they have no business sense......


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

AMS tried to pull that crap years ago....it didn't fly, and they were paying 50+ for routine inspections. BLM wants their snow removal for free on a $25 maid service?? Sad to say but mtmtnman is right, there are way too many now who will just give it away.:thumbdown:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

safeguard dropout said:


> AMS tried to pull that crap years ago....it didn't fly, and they were paying 50+ for routine inspections. BLM wants their snow removal for free on a $25 maid service?? Sad to say but mtmtnman is right, there are way too many now who will just give it away.:thumbdown:



Wait wait wait? People are performing maid service for $25.00? 

The last maid we did was $300.00 (client allowable) and the routines paid $150.00 also client allowable. 

I am shocked at what people are willing to work for? Are these US Citizens working for these wages or guys hanging out in front of Home Depot?


----------



## charge back (Dec 3, 2016)

not for fun said:


> wth snow removal for free now.....what is next:vs_mad: [URL="http://r20.rs6.net/tn.jsp?f=0019IO
> 1) There is enough snow on the ground that a sedan might get stuck in the driveway.
> 
> 2) City/County ordinances require the area be clear of snow and the next routine is too far away.
> ...




So the con'dtractor takes initiative and gets denied payment:
_We regret to inform you that our sedan is a Subaru all wheel drive and would not have become stuck in the driveway you plowed as a stand alone order, you should have waited until your scheduled service at the property to address the snow. _

The con'dtractor is then hesitant to perform snow removal outside of regularly scheduled service and gets charged back:
_We don't like to issue charge backs but due to your failure to remove the snow from property X and little johnny slipped, fell, and broke his wrist. We decided to settle with little johnny and we expect you to cover the settlement_

where can i sign up?​


----------



## Steffy (Oct 8, 2016)

Yes, I currently work with them doing routines, H&S, snow removalstorm and repairs. Worth it for me. Have been with them for 6 months and no problems.


----------



## GitRDone (May 13, 2016)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Wait wait wait? People are performing maid service for $25.00?
> 
> The last maid we did was $300.00 (client allowable) and the routines paid $150.00 also client allowable.
> 
> I am shocked at what people are willing to work for? Are these US Citizens working for these wages or guys hanging out in front of Home Depot?


It's possible many other vendors aren't privy to the types of clients out there that pay the rates you mention, and have no choice but to make due with what they can get. I always encourage going through realtors and local management companies.


----------

